# New babies!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Buck/Doe twins for Fancy yesterday! 
The buck is the black and white. Doe is the brown one


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Awww!!!! So cute!
I wish I could scoop them up for a cuddle.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

A few more pictures


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable! So pretty!! congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!! How adorable.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable!!! (and I'm jealous. I still have 6 weeks of waiting!!!!!)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Congrats! They are adorable!!! (and I'm jealous. I still have 6 weeks of waiting!!!!!)


Good luck! I hope the time flys by for you. It can be hard waiting for these cuties for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

More pics! We noticed the little buck looks like he has fangs lol


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Soooooo cute! You should call him Fang!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah I thought that would be an awesome name for him. His buyer has simply named him "At"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Yeah I thought that would be an awesome name for him. His buyer has simply named him "At"


At? Is that even a name? Lol, do you know their reasoning?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like he already has an attitude as well.LOL
At?????????


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

luvmyherd said:


> Looks like he already has an attitude as well.LOL
> At?????????


Oh yeah he is all attitude! It was hard to keep him still for his pictures. He already tries to jump on his momma's back. He bumps his sister around a lot to!

Yes, our heard name is LittleAnnsBR I asked the buyer if she'd like to name him, she said "at" I figured it was because it looks like it says brat when put together with the heard name. I asked her if she was going to call him brat, she said no just at.


----------

